# Little Johnny - Again



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

For his birthday, little Johnnie asked for a 10-speed bicycle.

His father said, 'Son, we'd give you one, but the mortgage on this house is $280,000 and your mother just lost her job. 
There's no way we can afford it.'

The next day the father saw little Johnnie heading out the front door with a suitcase. 
So he asked, 'Son, where are you going?'

Little Johnnie told him, 'I was walking past your room last night and heard you telling mom you were pulling out. 
Then I heard her tell you to wait because she was coming too. 
And I'll be damned if I'm staying here by myself with a $280,000 mortgage and no f*#ken bike.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Priceless!!

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DENO 905 (Mar 29, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## badbob (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's a Little Johnny joke I like:

The teacher is standing in front of the class and she calls out to Jimmy to stand up and tell everyone what his father does for a living.
Jimmy stands up and says 'My father is a lawyer'.
'That's very good' says the teacher. 'What about you Jenny?'.
Jenny stands up and says 'My father is a doctor'.
'That's very good' says the teacher 'What about you Johnny?'
Johnny stands up and says 'My father doesn't do anything for a living, he is dead'.
'Oh dear', says the teacher. 'What did he do before he died?'
To which Johnny replies 'He went Uuuuuurrrrrggghhhhhh'.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Both V good


----------



## Coisty06 (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha, very good


----------

